# Camp Pendleton riding is it open



## jmwbiker (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm planning a bike ride from De Mar to Newport Beach on June 19th. I will be visiting from Texas. I've road it before but heard somewhere you can't bike on the base anymore. I' m
trying to find out if that's true. If it is, can you ride the freeway for that part of the ride.


----------



## CT2 (Feb 19, 2004)

jmwbiker said:


> I'm planning a bike ride from De Mar to Newport Beach on June 19th. I will be visiting from Texas. I've road it before but heard somewhere you can't bike on the base anymore. I' m
> trying to find out if that's true. If it is, can you ride the freeway for that part of the ride.


It is my understanding that the base is still closed. You can ride on the freeway, around the base.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*You can "leapfrog" the base...*

...by taking either Metrolink or Amtrak from the Oceanside station to San Clemente or San Juan Capistrano. Note that Metrolink operates only on weekdays on the Orange County Line; for schedules, check at www.metrolinktrains.com. Each coach has space for two bikes. Amtrak operates daily, and most coaches have space for three bikes; the fare's only $6.00 to San Clemente. Metrolink should be a little cheaper.


----------



## jmwbiker (Jan 30, 2004)

thanks for help


----------

